# What can you tell me about this?



## snapshot (Feb 5, 2005)

I dug this out of an old burn dump. It's about 8" tall, weighs about a pound and the seams stop  on the outside of the lip but don't go over the top. The bottom is pushed in and has a bumpy swirled mark in the center. Anyone have any idea about age or any other info?


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Feb 5, 2005)

First guess would be a wine decanter, 2nd guess would be vinegar. C. 1920-40.[]


----------



## Bottleman (Feb 7, 2005)

I am pretty sure this has a smoothed out pontil base. Instead of snapping the rod off to make an open pontil, they swirled it around into the bottom of the bottle. Thatâ€™s why you have that swirl pattern and the small indent is where they pulled the rod out at the end.  I would say is dates back to the mid to late 1800s and agree with thediggerboy what it is.

 ~~Tom


----------



## medbottle (Feb 7, 2005)

Greetings all.  I also believe it to be a vinegar cruet.  It looks more like pressed glass than cut.  Try doing a search for EAPG (Early American Pressed Glass)...maybe you'll find a matching pattern.  That mark on the bottom is not a pontil.  A collector of cruets gave a talk at our bottle club, and he noted that many people believe these marks to be pontils, but they are due to another method of manufacturing.  Unfortunatley, I can't remember the details.  I hope this helps.


----------



## David E (Feb 7, 2005)

Think Medbottle is right it is pressed and also whoever said it was wine decanter I would agree as my Grandmother (Scot) made her own wine. From the little Keg she filled that Decanter (had a square stopper) I liked to tap the keg and fill my mouth.

 Dave


----------

